# A little slop from the rain



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I didn't want to venture too far out w/ these stockers & no one or no trees nearby to winch too. So it's not real deep but pretty sloppy anyway.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Need a lil wheel speed to clean um on out.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I was trying to stay clean. :bigok: Besides she was pulling on thru on her own so...


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

that's some thick stuff there. stockers seem to do pretty good


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Trying to stay clean??? Why???


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Big D said:


> Trying to stay clean??? Why???


I'll bet he was just trying to keep it off the camera...lol. That was some sloppy-stuff there Jon.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

dangit ...this title is misleading :bigok::thinking:


----------

